# WP Team Sauerstoffvergiftung



## sommerfrische (11. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Mädels, Ladies, Frauen,

wir suchen noch Verstärkung für unser frischluftorientiertes Winterpokal-Team. Wir - das sind Martina (50) und C.C. alias Christian (48), die mit dem MTB oder Rennrad unterwegs sind; Martina auch mit Langlauf/Skating-Skiern oder Tourenski. Am liebsten wären uns Langläufer/innen oder Ganzjahresradler/innen aus dem Münchner Raum, mit denen man auch mal zusammen auf Tour gehen und die Sauerstoffvergiftung gemeinsam genießen kann . 

Viele Grüße
Martina


----------



## mtbbee (12. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Martina, ich fahre fast seit Beginn an im WP mit und wollte mich dieses Jahr eigentlich nicht mehr eintragen zumal ich für bis zu 6 Wochen ausfallen werde. Motiviert bin ich auch so. Mann ist im Forum nicht vertreten. Wenn Ihr später noch jemanden benötigt, dann mache ich vielleicht doch nochmal mit. Sind ab und an zum nächtlichen Laubrascheln im südlichen München unterwegs. Bin Ganzjahresradler und mit dickeren Schlappen wirds bald noch mehr Spass machen. Ich verfolge den Thread mal weiter ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (12. Oktober 2013)

Hallo mtbbee,

wir sind ebenfalls auch ohne WP motiviert, finden es halt netter, wenn man nicht nur sportelt, sondern auch noch drüber redet und vielleicht mal wieder mit neuen Leuten aus der Gegend auf Tour geht. Also wenn uns die Plätze im Sauerstoffvergiftungsteam nicht aus den Händen gerissen werden ;-).... würde ich mich freuen, wenn Du dann doch noch dazukommst.

Viele Grüße
Martina


----------



## mtbbee (14. Oktober 2013)

ok, Ihr habt mich überzeugt  - hoffe, dass ich nicht so lange ausfalle und schneller als geplant wieder auf dem Rad sitzen kann.
Habe mal die Mitgliedschaft in Eurem Team beantragt


----------



## sommerfrische (14. Oktober 2013)

Hallo mtbbee,

das ist doch nett und freut mich! Christian ist der offizielle Teamgründer, der sich sicher bald um die Freischaltung kümmert. Wie heißt Du denn ´richtig´ - Sabine vielleicht? - und aus welcher Ecke von München kommst Du? Christian wohnt in Pasing, ich in Giesing, eine weitere Interessentin aus Puchheim hat sich gemeldet (weiß nicht, ob die sich schon ´offiziell´beworben hat).

Viele Grüße
Martina


----------



## mtbbee (14. Oktober 2013)

bin einfach nur bee  und wohne Nähe Flaucher 
Sind ja dann alle recht dicht beieinander 
Wochenende wirds Wetter übrigens ganz passabel 
Fahrt Ihr auch mal Abends mit Lichtlein, also herbliches Laubrascheln ala Nightbiking?


----------



## sommerfrische (14. Oktober 2013)

Hallo bee,
wir haben kein Lichtlein, sind eher mal unter der Woche tagsüber unterwegs. An diesem WE soll es nochmal schön werden, aber ich muss arbeiten :-((( Ist leider der Preis für die Freizeit unter der Woche...
Grüße
Martina


----------



## tantemucki (18. Oktober 2013)

Hallihallo,

würde mich auch bei Euch anschließen, wenn ihr noch a Platzerl freihabts 

Grüße ausm Westen
Angie


----------



## sommerfrische (18. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Angie,

toll, dass Du bei uns mitmachen willst. Christian ist der Teamgründer, ihm habe ich Deine Nachricht gleich weitergeleitet. Habe auch Deinen Link angeklickt und hatte ein starkes Deja-vu: Auf der Seite war ich schon mal ... vielleicht mal beim Suchen nach einem Fahrtechniktraining .... oder via DAV... Jedenfalls klingt das ja außerordentlich sportlich und radlbegeistert. Bist Du denn auch mit Langlaufski unterwegs? War bisher mein Lieblingssport im Winter, das Winter(berg)radln soll in diesem Jahr dazukommen.

Viele Grüße
Martina


----------



## tantemucki (18. Oktober 2013)

Hi Martina,

ja siehst Du, auch das Internet ist gar nicht sooo groß 
Ich Skate im Winter hauptsächlich, aber Classic LL ist schon auch mal angesagt, je nach Lust und Laune. Ich fahre schon auch mal ne Trainingsrunde, aber nie unter 0 Grad, bin ne Frostbeule 

Grüße
Angie


----------



## CC. (18. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Angie,
Willkommen bei den Sauerstoffvergifteten!
Das wird eine lustige Winterpartie. 
Falls von den Mädels noch jemand einen Partner mitbringen möchte.... Männer sind hier auch gerne gesehen 
Viele Grüße, 
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (18. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Christian,
was machst Du denn in unserer Mädels-Ecke?! Aber mal im Ernst - ein zweiter Mann im Team wäre schon nicht schlecht. 
Viele Grüße
Martina


----------

